# North shore



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi I am looking at potential places to live in Auckland if my husband is successful in getting a job. I'm currently looking at northshore. Can someone advise if the Glenfield or Birkenhead areas are good places to stay?! Husbands job will be in cbt, so how long roughly would the commute be?! I've heard they have started doing park and rides which are meant to be very good. Would you recommend commuting via these rather than taking the car?

Many thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

The Shore is great, but expensive. Birkenhead is regenerating and there is a ferry to CBD. I can't say I like Glenfield (SiL lives there). There are park and rides and the Northern Express is excellent, however, they fill up early. There are also local buses that (eg 879) that service the CBD. Current drive times to CBD about 8:15/8:30am have been reported at 45mins from Greville. Last week orthe week before an accident closed a lane near Onewa and the drive was 1.5-2 hours from Oteha.

I live and work on the Shore and love it. If I worked CBD, and didn't have family considerations in the Shore, I wouldn't live here.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Why North Shore? 

I personally find that area of Auckland very busy and crowded, and the journey into CBD over the Harbour Bridge is an unavoidable pig. 

I'd be looking at South-East Auckland every time... but that's just me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

I can recommend North Shore from a family /social aspect. Birkenhead is "regenerating" as mentioned earlier which means more home owners are buying and upgrading. My daughter rented there and although neighbours were rough she never felt unsafe or as though couldn't walk area with kids. Glenfield is a popular immigrant area for reasonable rentals. I recommend Torbay / Browns Bay but must confess rentals are steep possibly as the area is close to beaches etc. I am not trying to be snobbish as I have only ever lived on North Shore for all 10 years in NZ but having driven around Auckland extensively I can honestly say that if I'd settled anywhere else in Auckland I'd not have the same fondness for the place. Further north like Red Beach means further travel but rentals are cheaper. Areas like Northcote are quick to CBD by bus - my friend is in city in 10 minutes by bus with bus stop outside his doorstep - and a 10 minute drive to lovely Takapuna beach.


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's responses....it's interesting to hear everyone's opinion. Liam at large - can I ask for an honest response on why you wouldn't live in the north shore? 

I've posted previously and topcat you advised to look at manukau city, particularly botany downs and dannemora. These are still areas I'm considering but wanted people's honest opinion on north shore. I have a friend from nz who lives in the uk and she is from north shore and loves it but admits she is probably biased.

Also another concern I have is that I don think we will be shipping over our furniture so we will be coming with just our clothes!! I've read that the majority of rentals are unfurnished, is this correct? 

Many thanks


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Our budget at the moment is no more than 550 a week I think, preferably 450-500 if we find something we like. I don't want to commit ourselves to paying any more than that for the first few months as I want us to find our bearings, work out how much things cost and allow time for me to find a job. I am an it project manager so I imagine by wages would be pretty descent, but until I find a job I want to be as sensible as possible money wise. Any other areas that we should be considering as a possibility for that money? Xx


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I really like living obn the Shore, but wouldn't choose to live here if I worked CBD or beyond because the commute sucks. The bridge in rush hour is to be avoided at all costs (IMO).

Right now in IT in NZ there is a surplus of project managers, significantly more on the market than there are jobs. NZ experience goes a long way in securing a position, so be prepared for possibly a long job search. I know a PMBA now over 12 months and still unable to secure any full time work.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Lsung said:


> Also another concern I have is that I don think we will be shipping over our furniture so we will be coming with just our clothes!! I've read that the majority of rentals are unfurnished, is this correct?


This is correct, there are few long term furnished rentals.


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

I live on the north shore and I love it. I previously lived in Beach Haven (which is certainly not the best place on the shore!) and now I'm in Birkdale which is pretty close to Birkenhead and Glenfield. 
I also live on the shore and work in South Auckland and have no issues with the commute but then I work 7am-7pm or 7pm-7am so I'm not commuting at rush hour, my commute is usually 35mins.


----------

